# ABM Warehouse Gloucester Docks



## MrGyro (Nov 11, 2013)

Managed to do a quick aerial video of some of the old Mills/Warehouses at Gloucester docks. Most of them have been demolished or redeveloped so thought I'd do a video while they still stand.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7PZ2FCTKJqA&hd=1[/ame]


----------



## UrbanX (Nov 11, 2013)

Awesome! 
Was just about to put a report of this up, but will hold off for a bit, this is ace!


----------



## cunningplan (Nov 11, 2013)

Brilliant


----------



## Engineer (Nov 12, 2013)

Excellent video. My youngest son's just bought a Quadcopter but still awaiting his Go Pro camera kit. Ideal for those hard to reach places. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## flyboys90 (Nov 12, 2013)

Superb video,never realized how huge this area was,thanks for sharing.


----------



## smiler (Nov 12, 2013)

That was great, Thanks


----------



## UE-OMJ (Nov 12, 2013)

MrGyro said:


> Managed to do a quick aerial video of some of the old Mills/Warehouses at Gloucester docks. Most of them have been demolished or redeveloped so thought I'd do a video while they still stand.




Absolutely awesome video, I loved this one 




UrbanX said:


> Awesome!
> Was just about to put a report of this up, but will hold off for a bit, this is ace!



Looking forward to this from you too now... don't hold off too long.


----------



## MrGyro (Nov 12, 2013)

Thanks for the great comments, glad you liked the video. If you guys can think of any other sites around the Gloucestershire/Wiltshire/Oxfordshire area that you want to see from the air I'm happy to have a go.


----------



## UrbanX (Nov 12, 2013)

Cathedral, Box mine seems the natural answer... (Well apart from Burlington!)


----------



## neill (Nov 13, 2013)

Loved the video, this place I know well and also a bit about why it has not been redeveloped. MrGyro - PM me and I can give you a few other suggestions as to where to fly.


----------



## MrGyro (Nov 14, 2013)

neill said:


> Loved the video, this place I know well and also a bit about why it has not been redeveloped. MrGyro - PM me and I can give you a few other suggestions as to where to fly.



PM'ed you! well at least I think I have


----------



## daftoldgit (Nov 15, 2013)

UrbanX said:


> Cathedral, Box mine seems the natural answer... (Well apart from Burlington!)



+1 for Box Mine Cathedral, It'd make an ace video- with the added bonus of scaring the crap out of anyone who happened to be in the garden above, as your helicopter shoots up out of the ground!


----------



## Snooper (Dec 14, 2013)

Excellent. I guess they won't be there much longer, so this is a piece of history. Many thanks for sharing.


----------



## krela (Dec 15, 2013)

Snooper said:


> Excellent. I guess they won't be there much longer, so this is a piece of history. Many thanks for sharing.



Who knows, I think I said something similar in the late 90s.


----------



## GPSJim (Dec 15, 2013)

Love it and want one!


----------



## Derelictspaces (Jan 2, 2014)

That is truly amazing, nice work


----------

